# Uterine malformation (bicornuates etc)



## puffins'mom

Hi, anyone got bicornuate or unicornuate etc ?

Just wanted to chat to anyone who has had natural bith or VBAC ?

thanks x


----------



## rachelrhin0

I have a bicournate uterus with a spetum. I have never had a vaginal birth. My doctor told me yesterday at my pre-conception visit that I can not and will not be allowed a VBAC due to the stress it could cause the baby. But I have a long rap sheet of complications other than my bicournate uterus.


----------



## spritey

I have either a bicornuate or a septate uterus (they couldn't diagnose specifically b/c discovered when I was already pregnant). I have been under monitoring for cervical incompetence, because that often goes w/uterine abnormalities, but looks to be fine in my case. Dr. said I had a higher risk of breech, in which case they'd do a caesarian. Otherwise, natural will be fine.


----------



## kirsten1985

I have a bicornuate, and had a vaginal delivery. Freya was back to back the whole time, she didn't turn at all which made for a long labour and a ventouse delivery. I went into labour at 37 weeks but they said I was lucky and it could have happened earlier. I didn't know I had a bicornuate uterus 'til they had to do a manual removal of the placenta after labour, she said she could feel it with her hands.

The only major prob I had is that they couldn't remove the placenta, it came out 14 weeks later after multiple D&Cs and many hospital stays. Apparently this is really really rare, and although caused by my bicornuate hardly ever happens.

I think it all depends on the severity of it, each is different. I have been told I may have to have a c-section next time if I want to avoid a similar things happening.

Always happy to talk :)


----------



## puffins'mom

oh wow, so nice to have some other ladies with similar pro!

yes it all depends on the severity of the separation. I had son via c-section as he was transverse and lodged in that position, was told should NEVER have an external cephalic version (manual moving of baby) if you have bicornuate, although some inexperienced doctors tried to convince me to do it so the NHS could save money and do a normal birth...ha what a cheek!

i am hoping that baby will turn and i can try normal birth as i found the c-section horrible and couldnt do anything for 2 months after and with toddler that will be a nightmare!

kirsten i like your sling!
rachel i take it you are ttc now? goodluck hon


----------



## rachelrhin0

Puffinsmom, I WAS TTC, I'm now pregnant! We just found out. I'm exactly 4 weeks now.


----------



## puffins'mom

woohoo congrats rachel how extremely exciting, i am sending you endless amounts of stickydust for your little bean. xxxxx


----------



## Mickeyc

Hi

I have bicornuate uterus and had a natural birth (4 hours start to finish, no time for pain relief!)

Sophie was head down the whole time, i was lucky. she never moved though and I always felt the kicks in exactly the same place and only on one side.

Sophie was born at 41 weeks but was small for her dates, she also has unilateral talipes and is also having physio to stretch the muscles in her neck as she struggles to turn her head to the left. all of this was due to her position and lack of space in the uterus.


----------



## thesmiths88

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but I'm delighted to see people on here with bicornuate uteruses that have had positive outcomes. I have a consultant appt on Monday to discuss findings of MRI scan (probably bicornuate uterus) which was found when I was pregnant a few months ago (ended in a mc unfortunately). Really glad to hear about all your pregnancies and am now thinking positive!


----------



## kirsten1985

I am really pleased that other people on here have this, the hospital told me very little about it and also I have no idea what to expect next time. I feel sort of like it is all down to me to find out everything I can before I get pregnant again. I am so nervous about it and it will be quite a few years I think. After reading so much about it I feel very lucky to have had a healthy baby and the chance to have another. 

Congratulations Rachel!


----------



## Mickeyc

kirsten1985 said:


> I am really pleased that other people on here have this, the hospital told me very little about it and also I have no idea what to expect next time. I feel sort of like it is all down to me to find out everything I can before I get pregnant again. I am so nervous about it and it will be quite a few years I think. After reading so much about it I feel very lucky to have had a healthy baby and the chance to have another.
> 
> Congratulations Rachel!

I know exactly what you mean. I had to do all the research myself, even my consultant said to just really wait and see how it goes but he was sure all would be fine! He did not give me any indication that it would cause me or my baby any problems. I felt a bit clueless really.

Sophies talipes was found at the 20 week scan but no one suggested that this was related to my bicornuate uterus until after she was born!


----------



## kirsten1985

I was actually told by a doctor at the hospital after Freya was born to 'go home and google it'. :shock:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies its great to hear all your stories.
i was put straight under consultant care and went for 2 week scans throughout the pregnancy, i was told i cannot work and was signed of work from 8 weeks till i had baby, i was told that miscarriage 80% chance (not sure where they plucked that from) and that c-section is usually always the case (again not from the ladies i have had feedback from) i was also told possibility of slight physical abnormalities with baby due to lack of space and cramped. 
but this pregnancy i have been told as your son was fine you dont need to see a consultant and wont get any more scans than the normal ones. which i find rather strange. 

i was also told by the first doctor i saw "oh sweet you have a heart shaped uterus, i have never seen one like that before" she hadnt a clue, so i too googled it!

funny all the different things you hear and get told by the medical staff!


----------



## kirsten1985

Definitely!

If there's one thing I've learnt since I got pregnant it's that you can't rely on professionals and have to take care of yourself, gather your own knowledge and trust your instincts. My next pregnancy WILL be different as I will not take any rubbish from any random midwives/GPs/nurses who treat me like I am identical to the last person they saw. 

When it comes to stuff like this, find out as much as you can, print it out and take it with you. :)


----------



## Mickeyc

kirsten1985 said:


> I was actually told by a doctor at the hospital after Freya was born to 'go home and google it'. :shock:

That is shocking!!:nope:


----------



## ThatGirl

i have a bicornuate uterus found out after my mmc but no ingo had to look it up on net epu couldnt tell me anything


----------



## bernina

Hi! I was just told I have a heart shaped uterus today at our first visit with a fertility specialist (I refuse to call them infertility specialists even though that's the proper title here in the States).

Have been ttc for 15 mos and had 2 miscarriages. I'm not sure the extent but was told I could have an outpatient procedure where they would snip the septum (part that makes the V at the top of the heart) and that would fix the defect. Not positive this caused my miscarriages (so many other things including normal miscarriage rates could be to blame) but was told if the embryo implants in that V part that the blood supply could not be enough to sustain it.

I was also told to google it and will have a follow up appt with the specialist after some routine blood tests are in.

It's so nice to hear from others that are in the same boat and to see so many are now pregnant and have delivered healthy babies.


----------



## puffins'mom

hi bernina, how do you feel about the news you received today?
i know that when i had my m/c they could see the foetus with slow heartbeat at 6 weeks attached to the septum and told me to wait it out, sure enought 1 week later i miscarried, as you said not enough blood supply.
i said that if i didnt carry this baby (our 2nd but last baby) i would have the procedure done.
wishing you loads of luck hun hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## bernina

puffins'mom said:


> hi bernina, how do you feel about the news you received today?
> i know that when i had my m/c they could see the foetus with slow heartbeat at 6 weeks attached to the septum and told me to wait it out, sure enought 1 week later i miscarried, as you said not enough blood supply.
> i said that if i didnt carry this baby (our 2nd but last baby) i would have the procedure done.
> wishing you loads of luck hun hope you get a bfp soon x

Thanks Puffins'mom. I was a bit numb actually when first told, but the doctor really didn't make too big of a deal out of it and suggested that it may not have even been to blame for the previous 2 miscarriages (no way to tell). From what I've read of the procedure he suggested it's not very invasive and we can start trying again after one normal period (pretty much the rules they give with an early miscarriage). 

I was mid cycle when I had my first appt and am due to ovulate tomorrow. We're ttc again this cycle so if this one doesn't work then I will probably just have the procedure done (after some more research of course). I just would hate for my next BFP to end in mc beause it implanted on the septum. 

I'll update this post after our second meeting with the dr which should be the end of Dec or beginning of Jan.

Thanks for the well wishes and luck, MUCH appreciated and best of luck to you with your pregnancy!!! :)


----------



## blessedbylife

hi! i have a bicornuate and had a vaginal delivery! I also had my daughter at 33 weeks so she was in the NICU for 20 days. I was on bedrest for the last 3 months of my pregnancy, and also had contactions from 19 weeks. I had severe hyperemises which is actaully a good thing.... even though it was horrible! and here i am trying to have another one! haha i must be crazy... but it's so worth it.


----------



## blessedbylife

you know, the worst part about all of it is... people look at you like you did drugs or drank heavily during your pregnancy.... i actually people questioning me when they saw me without a baby. i'm glad this is here because it's really hard to go through!


----------



## puffins'mom

hi blessedbylife, wishing you the best of luck with the bfp, hope the witch stays away!

well i had 16 week scan last week after a bleed and baby snuggled safely in the right side so pleased! bleed was obviously from left side. whew!

hope everyone is doing well
x


----------



## ThatGirl

how is anyone im failing to get preg right now after mmc :( im hoping to get baby in right horn this time see if preg is successful


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi thatgirl, have you had success in the rightside?

i had my little boy in the left, and then my baby which miscarried was in my right, so i really trying to get pregnant in left again, but this baby now is sitting in my right.

can you feel which side you ovulate?

really hoping you get bfp soon xx


----------



## bernina

puffins'mom said:


> Hi thatgirl, have you had success in the rightside?
> 
> i had my little boy in the left, and then my baby which miscarried was in my right, so i really trying to get pregnant in left again, but this baby now is sitting in my right.
> 
> can you feel which side you ovulate?
> 
> really hoping you get bfp soon xx

Hi Puffin!

Just curious if there is anything special that your doctors do due to your condition? I have a partial septum which has created a heart shaped uterus. I had one preg end around 8 wks but at the time they didn't know I had the septum and didn't do any testing on the fetus. We're seeing a fertility specialist (he's the one that found the heart shape, all the u/s I had at reg gyno office and they never caught it!). Just curious to know what a pregnancy is like with a malformation. Thank you!!!!


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi Bernina, well my first preg they didnt pick up on u/s the bicornuate uterus and due to the heavy bleeding they decided to terminate the preg (early weeks) as was going to need blood transfusion if didnt stop bleeding. 
then fell preg again and they picked it up at 5 weeks on u/s, had scans every 2 weeks throughout preg and was signed off work to be on bedrest, they monitored babys development as baby abit squashed, hence this baby was stuck in transverse lie ( lying sideways) so stayed in hosp for 2 weeks before c-section for monitoring.
3rd preg, baby was attached to septum and at 6 week scan babys heartbeat was very slow, was attached to septum so waited it out and had m/c at 7/8 weeks again bleeding severe and on standby for blood transfusion, but all ok. 
so i was convinced that i should try to fall preg in the left side where my one succesfull preg (my son) was from, but even tho i can feel which side i ovulate i got it wrong and fell preg on right side and so far so good. i am still under consultant care and had little bleeding at the time AF was due, as the other side of the uterus still tries to carry on as normal and have an AF, but docs not as worried this time and i am still working.

If i had not fallen preg this time and baby attached in good area then i would have discussed with consultant to have the surgery to correct septum.

hope some of that sheds any light? pls feel free to ask any Q's you got.
x


----------



## bernina

Thank you so much Puffin'smom, that helps a lot! AF got me yesterday and I'm seriously considering having the surgery very soon (apparently they like to schedule it right after AF ends as the lining is at its thinnest). I would like to talk to someone who had the surgery so will try posting in a few of the forums to see if I can find anyone. 

Thank you again and continued good health to you and your precious little one!!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

im not sure i usually seem to get pain down right even when ov from left, hoping for right horn next time...


----------



## thesmiths88

Does it make any difference generally which horn the baby implants in, or it is just personal to you which side is better? Mine was the right horn ending in a mc.


----------



## bernina

thesmiths, I think it's different for each person and depends on the type of malformation you have. Someone recommended a great Yahoo forum dealing with uterine malformations. I just joined up and am still trying to find my way around, but it looks like it has a TON of information!

https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/MullerianAnomalies/


----------



## thesmiths88

Ah right, thanks Bernina. Thanks for the link too - I'm already a member there!


----------



## thesmiths88

Can I please ask - for those who have bicornuate uteruses, did you have many mcs before having a baby, or did you get lucky first time round? I'm just wondering how it relates to my situation - mc in Sept, some sort of uterine problem found, still waiting for proper diagnosis but probably a bicornuate.
Thanks!


----------



## bernina

My personal experience was a missed miscarriage at 10 wks (baby stopped developing at 8 wks) back in Dec 2008 and a chemical pregnancy in Aug 2009 (ended with a period at about 5 wks). I was diagnosed with a heart shaped uterus (uterine septum) in November of 2009. Have my 2nd appt with fertility specialist tomorrow so will let you know. I plan to have the surgery to remove the septum and was told I should just be down for 1 cycle (although my gut tells me it could be several cycles until I'm back in the game as I seem to have developed hormonal problems and lots of mid cycle spotting).

Best of luck to you all and please keep us posted as you learn more about your specific condition. Always so helpful to hear from others in the same boat.

:hugs:


----------



## Mickeyc

thesmiths88 said:


> Can I please ask - for those who have bicornuate uteruses, did you have many mcs before having a baby, or did you get lucky first time round? I'm just wondering how it relates to my situation - mc in Sept, some sort of uterine problem found, still waiting for proper diagnosis but probably a bicornuate.
> Thanks!

Sorry to hear about the mc:hugs: I had one mc before I had my baby girl. i wasnt specifically told it was due to my bicornuate uterus but it was suggested that mc was more common with BU

Good Luck:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

thesmiths88 said:


> Does it make any difference generally which horn the baby implants in, or it is just personal to you which side is better? Mine was the right horn ending in a mc.

i had mc from left so aiming for right horn to see if i have a successful pregnancy


----------



## soap

Hi 
I have been ttc for 2 yrs but had a missed miscarriage in Aug 09. I am now 12 weeks pregnant in the right horn - after bleeding at 9 weeks and being diagnosed by A&E as having a miscarriage. 4 days later after a scan to see if my uterus was clear it was found i was still pregnant and had had a subchorionic hematoma. I am hoping anyone can advise me on how to ensure that going forward i can be sure that i am getting the appropriate level of care on the NHS. I am seeing a private consultant at present but cannot sustain the cost for the full pregnancy (especially as i am on unpaid bedrest) 

All my research on the internet suggests that this type of uterus results in high risk pregnancies which need more monitoring particularly from the 2nd trimester onwards. The private consultant has in fact recommended seeing a fetal medicine consultant.

I am at my wits end and hope someone out there has some advise.


----------



## puffins'mom

hi soap, congrats for getting to 12 weeks that is great. I had very similar to you with my son A&E said was miscarrying but scan few days later showed heavy bleed from other horn, baby was fine in other side, i had bleeding badly again at 16 weeks, was told that other horn is trying to carry on as normal and have normal period but baby was fine each time in other horn, i was put onto consultant care and he was great all the way through, i would suggest asking your midwife or doctor to refer you onto consultant care throught the NHS for the rest of the preg, paying privately shouldnt be necessary. i had scans every 2 weeks up until 20 weeks then every 4 weeks until having c-section. i was on bedrest from 12 weeks until baby born, such a pain!
also as baby has limited space baby often in breech or transverse position and cannot turn head down so often have to have c-section, please be aware tho alot of Dr or registrars will try convince you to have ECV (external cephalic version) where they try to turn baby manually with their hands on your belly, my consultant said with a bicornauate uterus never have this done as its too dangerous!

i saw alot of dr.s throughout the preg and often they said, " i have never seen a bicornuate uterus before" its very frustrating! you have to be quite head strong and almost demand to have a consultant and when booking next scan or appt request to see the same one each time. 

I am sure that now you have reached 12 weeks you will be fine!

if you do have a big bleed try not to stress to much, my consultant even suggested i get a doppler and then i can re-assure myself and hear baby heartbeat, i did and found it wonderful. 

if you have any questions at all please feel free to ask, i remember feeling so over whelmed by the lack of info and support through my pregnancy with my DS and my 2 failed pregnancies, this preg i feel quite prepared thank goodness!

take care hun, hope you not too bored on bedrest!
x


----------



## ThatGirl

got my bfp today, please god let me be able to carry this baby this time x


----------



## puffins'mom

fantastic news ThatGirl, i bet you so excited! keep us updated on how things go! well done you! x


----------



## spritey

I am now 33w2d, all seems to be going well (knock on wood). I have a heart-shaped uterus, but they couldn't tell whether it is bicornuate or septate because I was already pregnant when it was discovered (but septate is apparently more common). So far, the pregnancy has gone smoothly though I've been under high-risk monitoring since 12 weeks. I had one mc before at 7 weeks or so, but whether it was because of the uterine anomaly, I don't know. I had my cervix scanned biweekly until 26 weeks, since cervical insufficiency is apparently a problem with a lot of mullerian anomalies. Mine held out well. I was also scanned for growth problems and the little boy is growing well, nicely average. He also just turned, after having been breech since 20 weeks. My dr. first gave me a 15-25% chance of prematurity but now thinks I will carry at least to 36 weeks and likely to term.


----------



## bernina

Congratulations ThatGirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you extra sticky glue and a very smooth 9 mos!!!!

Spritey, thanks for sharing your experience and continued health to you and your growing baby!!! Not too long now (although I'm sure it still feels so far away). So glad the little guy decided to turn himself :) Best of luck and please keep us posted!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I got pregnant first try with no previous MCs, I had a subchronic haemorrhage at 6 weeks where they told me I was going to miscarry and sent me home with some leaflets to read :dohh:.

I didn't get told I had a bicornuate 'til I had a retained placenta and they had to do a manual removal, would have been handy earlier in the pregnancy as I had lots of random bleeding etc.

I had Freya at 37 weeks, I had had a feeling I wasn't going to last 'til 40 weeks, I felt labour coming on for a few weeks. She was also back to back which they said was due to lack of space which prevented her from turning.

Despite a traumatic pregnancy and awful labour I have a beautiful healthy girl and I'm very lucky to have had no MCs along the way.


----------



## ThatGirl

looks like another mc for me is there any hope :(


----------



## bernina

ThatGirl, I am so sorry. Are you having spotting, or what makes you think that something is going wrong?


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to let you guys know that I had my surgery yesterday to remove the septum and all went well. I posted full details in my TTC Journal if you'd like to read about it. If anyone has questions just let me know and I'd be happy to help.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...tc-crumb-snatacher-journal-2.html#post4242623


----------



## ThatGirl

had scan sunday baby was fine with HB measuring correct then yesterday after noon i had heavy bleed come out of nowhere with huge clot it as now eased off to brownish spotting, cervix is closed as anyone else had this?? and baby been ok?? x


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi thatgirl, yes yes yes i had that and was told my Dr having miscarriage come back for scan in 3 days (what a long wait) baby all fine. consultant said bleed from other side of uterus, apparently the other side will try to continue as normal and hormones will be all 'confused'. try not to worry hun, you might have another big bleed at 12 weeks (when you normally have a period) but you also may not, i did with my 1st and had scan show ok, never had bleed with this preg, so all very different. 
so pleased all ok hun, must take it easy xxxx


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi, have any of you girls had a water birth? i had a c-section with first baby as he was transverse due to lack of turning space in uterus, but this time if baby turns and i can try for a natural birth i would very much like a water birth, anyone had success with this??


----------



## Carmello_01

Hello! It's nice to have ladies with similar structures to mine :hugs:

I have a didelphys uterus, which is basically 2 sepaprate uterii, each with their own cervix and own vagina ( 2 pap smears for me- yay!).
With my son Alex this was all discovered when I was 7 weeks pregnant, although I had an inkling something was a little 'different' down there (tampons didn't work because of the 2 vaginas, and it looked a bit different from the textbook pictures...)
Anyway, basically when my obstetrician confirmed what the deal was structurally, he booked me in for a c-section then and there with no talk of an alternative. Basically he said becasue of the 2 cervix and 2 vaginas there wasn't enough room for bubs to come out. Alex tried to make appearances at 33 and 35 weeks, and between 35 and 38 weeks I was walking around 3cm dialated but the waters were still intact so no problem there.
He was delivered by c-section at 38 weeks, a lovely, perfect 7lbs 11oz and screaming his head off.

In the journey to getting pregnant with Alex's brother or sister we have had 3 losses which despite my 2 uterii the real problem was a luteal phase defect which is hormonal and not structual. We are now 17 weeks pregnant and I went to visit my new hospital assigned ob yesterday who threw me the biggest curve ball saying he saw no reason why I couldn't deliver naturally. 
I was floored, as I've had 3 years to get used to the idea that natural birth was just not an option. I was a little annoyed that he would make such a statement within 2 minutes of meeting me and he didn't even have a look at the area in question for himself...but thrilled of course because a natural birth is in my heart of hearts what I want. ONLY however if it is really a safe and viable option and bubs isnt going to get horribly stuck and distressed.

So my question is this - if you have a vaginal septum, and or 2 cervixes and had a natural birth let me know! Or if you have that and had a c-section let me know too! 
I'm reeling from this info...need some answers! :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

:shy:Anyone?:shy:


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi Carmello, I can't answer your question, but have you found https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/MullerianAnomalies/
this group on Yahoo yet? It has people with your kind of MA on there and they should be able to help you with your query. Good luck!


----------



## Jennnzee

So I found out about a month and a half ago that I have a bicornuate uterus. I had a pelvic ultrasound done because of some pain I was having. I wasnt pregnant yet, so it was completely unrelated of course.

I found out Sunday that I was pregnant.

I am completely terrified of something happening or miscarriage in the later months. It's really great reading all of the success stories, but I am scared! 

Anyone have any advice on what to do or what to avoid? I want to do everything I can to make sure this baby is going to come out safe and healthy.


Thanks!


----------



## ThatGirl

cant help u sorry im bicornuate...


----------



## rachelrhin0

Ok ladies, I posted in this thread when it was 1st started. It was a VERY brief post at that. SO here is my deal.

I have a BU. It was noticed at 10 weeks pregnant with my 1st daughter. My 1st pregnancy my daughter had severe IUGR. She was born 12 weeks early weighing only 13 ounces (380 grams) and 10 inches long. At 28 weeks gestation she was the size of a 20 weeks gestation baby. She had a brain and heart defect. There was zero anmiotic fluid in there, called oligohydramnios. She had no chromosonal(sp?) defects which was checked through an amnio.

My 2nd pregnancy our daughter was growing good up until 21 weeks where she was measuring a week behind. Hannah didn't have any defects like her sister did. She was physically perfect. My doctor didn't give me any more u/s until I was in labor and delivery at 32 weeks pregnant. Our Hannah had passed away and was stillborn. The autopsy showed her to be normal with no defects. She was however small. She too had IUGR. She was 2 pounds 15 ounces. At 32 weeks she was 4 weeks behind in growth.

I have had many test run on me and nothing can be found that would be causing me these problems. It seems like my main issue is IUGR. The doctors think the BU that I have may be the reason for all my complications. I'm 17 weeks pregnant again and will be having another u/s a week from tomorrow. I'm hoping this baby grows on target. I won't be surprised however if he isn;t. I just can't handle another death. 2 was enough.

So my question is, has anyone else here had a baby with problems with IUGR? Has your BU gave you any problems?


----------



## ThatGirl

hi im spotting abit again now am i likely to have this all through my pregnancy when af is due?? i have a doppler so i can listen to babys hb i have consultant app on 8th april


----------



## Carmello_01

Hi ThatGirl,

Throughout my pregnancy with Alex I had spotting coming from my non-pregnant uterus (I'm didelphys uterus, not bicornuate and have two cervixes and 2 vaginas) everytime AF would have normally been due. 

This time around, none yet but I'm halfway through so time will tell!

Best wishes hun :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun x


----------



## becstar77

I found out I had a BU from a large ovarian tumour which was removed 9 years ago, along with my right ovary. My left ovary ovulates every month in compensation!

During this pregnancy (my 2nd, MMC last year at 8wks due to implantation in the septum preventing growth) I had periods for two months from the right side, while my baby was growing in the left just fine. I did have a subchorionic haematoma at 7 weeks, but the early pregnancy clinic weren't panicked so I tried not to!

I'm now 15+3 and hoping everything will continue just fine, but I'm concerned as to whether I can give birth naturally - I have one vagina/cervix, but from the cervical opening my womb is completely divided in two by a wall...:growlmad:

Some people seem to have no problems at all, others plenty. I'm under a consultant who I hope is going to keep a close eye on me and give me the benefit of his wisdom and experience...


----------



## puffins'mom

how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## ThatGirl

we're fine..its a boy :D


----------



## puffins'mom

ThatGirl congrats boys are great! You are half way already!

luckily this baby has managed to turn and is head down, unlike my first who couldnt turn due to lack of space and i had to have a c-section as he was transverse, obviously my uterus has stretched making it easier for this baby to turn, so lets hope i manage to deliver him natually! 

have they said anything to you about space and baby turning etc?

goodluck x


----------



## ThatGirl

They said i should be able to have natural delivery so he should turn next scan 3rd june


----------



## rachelrhin0

Well I'll be 31 weeks tomorrow and this little boy isn't behind in growth, he's actually AHEAD!! I have another rowth scan on June 8th and a scheduled c-section on June 23rd (34w6d). Still hoping and praying that everything goes well and we can bring our little boy home!


----------



## xUniquex

:hi: :hi:

Can i join in??

I am like you Carmello!!

Around 3 in every million women have our exact anatomy-Uterine Didelphys with double cervix and vaginal septum!!

I am so awfully sorry that you were misled by a rubbish Consultant with your son!

Here is my story ...Grab a cuppa!lol

Whilst visiting my mum in Australia in 2006 i had what i thought to be period pain,i thought this odd as i hadn't suffered from period pain since going onto the pill at 16,however the pain got progressively worse until i couldn't walk.

Appendicitis was suspected and i was taken to a&e where an USS showed a 'cyst' on my ovary had burst,i was told the painw ould subside and sent on my way.

However,the pain kept returning,now it wasn't period related,it got to the point where it was daily and i had to go off sick from work and college,during this time i was pestering my GP and i was sent for 3 YES 3! USS..these showed up 'fibroids' which i was told they would do nothing about unless they grew huge ~(great!)

In May 2007 i went for an MRI scan,and was told i had a large ovarian cyst (size of a watermelon~) that needed removing,i was also told i had a Bicornuate Uterus but not given any information.

In September 2007 i went for my op,they removed the cyst but it had destroyed my ovary and fallopian tube (right side) so i was absolutely gutted and worried it would affect my chances of having children as i had already suffered two m/c's up to this point!

Two weeks after my op i was called back to my Consultant and told i had a really rare form of Ovarian cancer,and would need to have chemo, so i had 4 cycles of Carboplatin chemotherapy (which i was told could affect my fertility and give me an earlier than expected menopause)

Once i got my first all clear in January 2008 i was told to try and 'complete' my family before my 30's if possible as my fertility could really plummet after 30 due to chemo.

Sorry its all a bit off topic but its all related i promise!

In June 2008 i celebrated my 21st birthday and shortly after me and OH decided to TTC.

After 7 months of nothing we finally got our BFP in January 2009:happydance::happydance:

We went to my GP feeling elated that i still 'worked' after the cancer and chemo, only to be met with horror...

the words 'high chance of m/c' 'not really guarenteed until 16 weeks gone' 'early days' reeled through my head...

We had an early scan at 7 weeks to confirm the pregnancy and find it was in the 'left horn' and saw bubs heart beating away!We were given no info on my Anomaly.

At 11 weeks i had a heavy bleed,we went to a&e,they wanted to examine me and i refused (instinct).i was kept in overnight and scanned the following morning by a rather miserable woman, baby was fine!!

Saw the Cons,who said they would treat the preg as normal..this set off alarm bells in my head...

Went back for antenatal at 14 weeks and saw a registra,who said 'when the baby has gone,we can operate and fix your womb'...i sobbed ,my OH shouted at him,we left and vowed never to go back.

Did some research and found we live around half hour drive from a hospital that deals with high risk pregs,i self referred and we went at 16 weeks...

(if you are still with me well done!~)

It was an absolute breath of fresh air..
The first shock came when he said i dont actually have a BIcornuate Uterus,but a Didelphic one.. he explained the physics..

he was straight talking,knew his stuff,had looked after other women with the same anatomy...

Yes high chance of late m/c or prem labour,yes i'd need additional monitoring... 2 weekly cervical scans to see if it was 'thinning'and then 4 weekly scans to check babies growth (as its not got much room) also was given vaginal progesterone pessaries to try and help my cervix stay shut...

we had a scare at 22 weeks where they say 'funneling' of the cervix,but a follow up scan revealed all was fine, if it had been still showing signs they would have put in a 'stitch'...

He was adament i wouldn't get to term,said i could by all means go for a natural so long as baby wasn't breech ~(another common issue) ...

As it happened my waters went in the hospital after ante-natal clinic at 37 weeks,with blood in them.

Was taken to delivery suite and set up on a cyntocin drip (which i know now i didnt need) due to the bleed... 24 hours later after reaching 10cm and vontouse failing i was given an emergency section due to fetal distress and high maternal temperature...

baby was in NICU for 2 days.. we were stuck in for 6 days becaus ei had wound issues and he was jaundiced but hes now a thriving 8 month old and we are doing it all over again!

Any questions feel free ...i have done a lot of research and have a fair bit of knowledge on this now!

Thanx for reading!

xxx


----------



## Carmello_01

Hi xUniquex - thanks a million for sharing your story - a fellow didelphys with a double up of everything else too :hugs:

It's been a little while since I first posted...I can't believe we're coming up for 32 weeks! I think I've been in a little disbelief about it all - woke up last night in a blind panic about how much we have to do!!!

I'm still on the progesterone pessaries, but I'll be off them around 36 weeks - and then I suppose it's just countdown! 

I've decided to attempt a VBAC - and even if it ends in a section I know at least the birthing/hormone process has started as it should. Bubs is head down at the moment which is great, the placenta is in the fundus so no risk of it covering the cervix, blood pressure great,no GD...so many positives so I feel good at this stage that I'm in a great position to at least try the VBAC, and any issue that may arise because of my double up of everything we can tackle on the day.
I do know that things change last minute, but positivity never goes astray!

I guess this time i feel more informed and even just being given the choice is wonderful in itself.

I'm so excited it's not funny, but not yet at the stage of being 'over it' which is nice too.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

OMlife!! i have been looking for a thread like this for weeks i'm so happy i have found it :D:D

I got told at a US that i might have a Bicornuate Uterus or septate uterus but he said to me that he wont look into it until i have had atleast 3 MC ( i have had 2 already)

He did say that when i get pregnant he will scan me from 8 weeks and then every 2 weeks after that.

But i'm worried to i just dont think i know enough about it and what can and cant go wrong. he said i could have a OP but he said its major surgery. But after reading this thread it seems to me that its not as bad as i think!!

are any of you on msn or anything? only because i wanna talk to much more about this! i just want a baby so badly and it does get me really stressed and upset because i know i would have to lose 2 more to get this even looked at

thanks again for this thread means alot to me xx


----------



## Penfelyn

Yey! I'm so glad to have found this thread. I had a bicornuate uterus, but one of the horns was non-communicating and was removed. So technically I now have a unicornuate uterus.
Was told chances of conceiving were pretty slim... and then fell pregnant unexpectedly! I'm 15+6, and so far everything is looking ok. I've been sent for regular 2 weeks scans to check for incompetent cervix. Really hoping everything goes smoothly.
Can I just ask.... I can feel that the baby is definitely on my right side (same side as the unicornuate uterus, obviously!) but I'm a little worried I'll have a funny lop-sided bump! Did any of you ladies with the BU have weird shaped bumps? Or did the baby just move into the middle when it grew?! Funny question I know, but I've no way of knowing unless I find out from people who have the condition!

Thank you for sharing your stories. 

All the best xx


----------



## Carmello_01

Penfelyn said:


> Yey! I'm so glad to have found this thread. I had a bicornuate uterus, but one of the horns was non-communicating and was removed. So technically I now have a unicornuate uterus.
> Was told chances of conceiving were pretty slim... and then fell pregnant unexpectedly! I'm 15+6, and so far everything is looking ok. I've been sent for regular 2 weeks scans to check for incompetent cervix. Really hoping everything goes smoothly.
> Can I just ask.... I can feel that the baby is definitely on my right side (same side as the unicornuate uterus, obviously!) but I'm a little worried I'll have a funny lop-sided bump! Did any of you ladies with the BU have weird shaped bumps? Or did the baby just move into the middle when it grew?! Funny question I know, but I've no way of knowing unless I find out from people who have the condition!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories.
> 
> All the best xx


hi hun- congrats on bubs!
It's not a weird question - and although I can't answer for definite as everyones body is different, my didelphys bump looks pretty normal. 
I can feel bubs more on my right side, but pregnancy makes your uterus so huge it has nowhere to go but move and grow more centrally as you progress. My left uterus is pushed behind my right now, when I'm not pregnant they are mirror images of each other and next to each other. I had a scan at 28 weeks and the only hint to the sonographer that there was another uterus there was my 2 cervixes and vaginas!

And even in the most textbook perfect uterus, bubs eventually gets so big and in such funny positions that those bumps look lopsided!

Best of luck!


----------



## Carmello_01

Becci_Boo86 said:


> OMlife!! i have been looking for a thread like this for weeks i'm so happy i have found it :D:D
> 
> I got told at a US that i might have a Bicornuate Uterus or septate uterus but he said to me that he wont look into it until i have had atleast 3 MC ( i have had 2 already)
> 
> He did say that when i get pregnant he will scan me from 8 weeks and then every 2 weeks after that.
> 
> But i'm worried to i just dont think i know enough about it and what can and cant go wrong. he said i could have a OP but he said its major surgery. But after reading this thread it seems to me that its not as bad as i think!!
> 
> are any of you on msn or anything? only because i wanna talk to much more about this! i just want a baby so badly and it does get me really stressed and upset because i know i would have to lose 2 more to get this even looked at
> 
> thanks again for this thread means alot to me xx


I'm not on MSN but feel free to PM me on BNB anytime at all! :hugs:


----------



## Penfelyn

Carmello - Thanks so much for the reply. It was my first post on here. I've mainly been browsing the forum up until I found this thread!
Glad everything is going well for you! x


----------



## ThatGirl

My bump dont look any different only when i lay down, baby growning well weighed 2lb 6oz at 24 week scan


----------



## cyclura

I have a unicornuate uterus but I have only one fallopian tube and ovary as well. I had an EMCS with DD as they did not know about my anatomy issues until I was under GA for the CS. Apparently because I only have one ovary it over compensates for the missing one and I am actually just as if not more fertile than the average lady according to my consultant. I am pregnant again and I am due to have an ECS as my uterus does not allow a baby to turn and I will pretty much always have breech babies. 

Anyway after that essay I just wanted to say my DD was full term and we expect this one to go to full term as well, I just have small babies due to lack of space.

I hope you do not mind me joining your thread :happydance:


----------



## cyclura

Penfelyn said:


> Yey! I'm so glad to have found this thread. I had a bicornuate uterus, but one of the horns was non-communicating and was removed. So technically I now have a unicornuate uterus.
> Was told chances of conceiving were pretty slim... and then fell pregnant unexpectedly! I'm 15+6, and so far everything is looking ok. I've been sent for regular 2 weeks scans to check for incompetent cervix. Really hoping everything goes smoothly.
> Can I just ask.... I can feel that the baby is definitely on my right side (same side as the unicornuate uterus, obviously!) but I'm a little worried I'll have a funny lop-sided bump! Did any of you ladies with the BU have weird shaped bumps? Or did the baby just move into the middle when it grew?! Funny question I know, but I've no way of knowing unless I find out from people who have the condition!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories.
> 
> All the best xx

Hey I had a lopsided bump last time and its the same this time round as well, I think its normal for people with UU as technically only one side developed


----------



## princess-emma

cyclura said:


> Penfelyn said:
> 
> 
> Yey! I'm so glad to have found this thread. I had a bicornuate uterus, but one of the horns was non-communicating and was removed. So technically I now have a unicornuate uterus.
> Was told chances of conceiving were pretty slim... and then fell pregnant unexpectedly! I'm 15+6, and so far everything is looking ok. I've been sent for regular 2 weeks scans to check for incompetent cervix. Really hoping everything goes smoothly.
> Can I just ask.... I can feel that the baby is definitely on my right side (same side as the unicornuate uterus, obviously!) but I'm a little worried I'll have a funny lop-sided bump! Did any of you ladies with the BU have weird shaped bumps? Or did the baby just move into the middle when it grew?! Funny question I know, but I've no way of knowing unless I find out from people who have the condition!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories.
> 
> All the best xx
> 
> Hey I had a lopsided bump last time and its the same this time round as well, I think its normal for people with UU as technically only one side developedClick to expand...

Hey i also had a lopsided bump...more over the ther right...and it was firm where my left side u were able to push right in.. i was still round and it didnt look to odd....x


----------



## Penfelyn

princess-emma said:


> cyclura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penfelyn said:
> 
> 
> Yey! I'm so glad to have found this thread. I had a bicornuate uterus, but one of the horns was non-communicating and was removed. So technically I now have a unicornuate uterus.
> Was told chances of conceiving were pretty slim... and then fell pregnant unexpectedly! I'm 15+6, and so far everything is looking ok. I've been sent for regular 2 weeks scans to check for incompetent cervix. Really hoping everything goes smoothly.
> Can I just ask.... I can feel that the baby is definitely on my right side (same side as the unicornuate uterus, obviously!) but I'm a little worried I'll have a funny lop-sided bump! Did any of you ladies with the BU have weird shaped bumps? Or did the baby just move into the middle when it grew?! Funny question I know, but I've no way of knowing unless I find out from people who have the condition!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories.
> 
> All the best xx
> 
> Hey I had a lopsided bump last time and its the same this time round as well, I think its normal for people with UU as technically only one side developedClick to expand...
> 
> Hey i also had a lopsided bump...more over the ther right...and it was firm where my left side u were able to push right in.. i was still round and it didnt look to odd....xClick to expand...

You ladies are stars, thank you so much! I've grown this week (I'm now 17+5) and it is definitely one-sided. Just hoping it doesn't look too odd.. So far when I stand up it looks round and normal, just the left side is squishy and the right side isn't! I know it really doesn't matter at the end of the day but I was worried about it looking really odd! xx

By the way... does anyone know how to get a ticker thing at the bottom of the posts? x


----------



## Penfelyn

cyclura said:


> I have a unicornuate uterus but I have only one fallopian tube and ovary as well. I had an EMCS with DD as they did not know about my anatomy issues until I was under GA for the CS. Apparently because I only have one ovary it over compensates for the missing one and I am actually just as if not more fertile than the average lady according to my consultant. I am pregnant again and I am due to have an ECS as my uterus does not allow a baby to turn and I will pretty much always have breech babies.
> 
> Anyway after that essay I just wanted to say my DD was full term and we expect this one to go to full term as well, I just have small babies due to lack of space.
> 
> I hope you do not mind me joining your thread :happydance:

I am exactly the same as you... only I had a non-communicating horn too (which was removed). So I was never really a bicornuate uterus... more a unicornuate with a non-communicating bit. 
So glad to hear you went full term... I'm scared of pre-term delivery. I've been told that I'll probably have a ECS too due to baby being breech, but we'll cross that when we come to it!

Lovely to hear all of your stories... makes me feel like I'm not the only person out there with this condition. :happydance: Best wishes for healthy pregnancies!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Carmello_01 said:


> Hello! It's nice to have ladies with similar structures to mine :hugs:
> 
> I have a didelphys uterus, which is basically 2 sepaprate uterii, each with their own cervix and own vagina ( 2 pap smears for me- yay!).
> With my son Alex this was all discovered when I was 7 weeks pregnant, although I had an inkling something was a little 'different' down there (tampons didn't work because of the 2 vaginas, and it looked a bit different from the textbook pictures...)
> Anyway, basically when my obstetrician confirmed what the deal was structurally, he booked me in for a c-section then and there with no talk of an alternative. Basically he said becasue of the 2 cervix and 2 vaginas there wasn't enough room for bubs to come out. Alex tried to make appearances at 33 and 35 weeks, and between 35 and 38 weeks I was walking around 3cm dialated but the waters were still intact so no problem there.
> He was delivered by c-section at 38 weeks, a lovely, perfect 7lbs 11oz and screaming his head off.
> 
> In the journey to getting pregnant with Alex's brother or sister we have had 3 losses which despite my 2 uterii the real problem was a luteal phase defect which is hormonal and not structual. We are now 17 weeks pregnant and I went to visit my new hospital assigned ob yesterday who threw me the biggest curve ball saying he saw no reason why I couldn't deliver naturally.
> I was floored, as I've had 3 years to get used to the idea that natural birth was just not an option. I was a little annoyed that he would make such a statement within 2 minutes of meeting me and he didn't even have a look at the area in question for himself...but thrilled of course because a natural birth is in my heart of hearts what I want. ONLY however if it is really a safe and viable option and bubs isnt going to get horribly stuck and distressed.
> 
> So my question is this - if you have a vaginal septum, and or 2 cervixes and had a natural birth let me know! Or if you have that and had a c-section let me know too!
> I'm reeling from this info...need some answers! :hugs:

Thanks for your story. It is so inspiring that you have 2 beautiful babies (I haven't finished reading, but got that from your pic. It's good to know that there's hope for me!! Docs believe that I either have a septum or bicornuate. Thanks again!


----------



## CaosDivino

I'm so glad to have found this thread on here. I've been trying for almost two years now, with a miscarriage back in April.

I just found out yesterday that I have a Unicornuate Uterus. This, and other forums, have been so helpful in finding information. 

It's nice to see that women are still getting pregnant and having healthy babies regardless of this type of anomaly. 

I have my right side functioning fine, and an ovary on my left which still ovulates (hurts like a bugger though). So the timing is my issue.

Have any of you had to take drugs to get the functioning side to ovulate more (don't know if that type of drug is out there)?? 
I know I'm fertile, so ovulating isn't really a problem though.

Have any of you needed artificial insemination?? or perhaps IVF? 

I'm just weighing my options before I meet with the clinic. I think I'll probably just keep going it all natural for a while, hoping that the first pregnancy wasn't a fluke.

Thanks for sharing everyone :)


----------



## rachelrhin0

It's been a LONG time since I posted in this thread. After the loss of my 4 month old who was 12 premature and then the stillbirth of my 2nd daughter at 32 weeks pregnant I finally delivered my son healthy at 35w6d in June 2010. He had some breathing issues from being early and spent 2 weeks in the NICU but is home and doing well.

With my last pregnancy with my son he implanted in my largest horn and was able to grow. My daughter both implanted in my smaller horn and both had IUGR. Carly's was severe (13oz/380g at 28 weeks) and Hannah's wasn't as severe (2lbs 15oz at 32 weeks). 

Just thought I'd come post an update. :)

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs892.ash1/180030_1783348779261_1105714819_32061728_4976998_n.jpg


----------



## Alisa F

Cyclura - congrats on your lovely babies :) I've got UU also and have been told I should have cervical stitch / cerclage with next pregnancy cos I only made it to 25w+2 last time. My belly shape was "unusual". My boy was always on the right side and his head was almost like under my right rib cage all the time. He was foot first breech delivery, and I think thats a given for women with UU.


----------



## Alisa F

By the way, my boy was 875grams (I think thats almost 2lbs) at just 25w+2, however, from other posts here i get the sense that other women with UU had very small babies...


----------



## oliveoyl

Hi everyone,

I have didelphys (complete duplication) and a success story to share!

I had my little girl 3 weeks ago at 38 weeks gestation. She was small (2670g/ 5lb 14oz) but healthy and came home at 4 days old.

It was an IVF pregnany (no clear reason for infertility) and all went well until 22 weeks when I was diagnosed with cervical incompetence (cervix had gone from 3cm to <1cm and 75%+ effaced in 3 weeks). I had an emergency cerclage inserted and was placed on bed rest at home. It was a very scary time but we were lucky enough to make it to 38 weeks much to the surprise of my medical team! :)

I am so thankful I was having regular scans of my cervix, as I had no symptoms of my cervix shortening. I truly believe we would have lost our little girl had I not been so insistent on being monitored closely.

I thought I would share my story as I know I found comfort in the success stories when we were TTC.

Wishing you all the best
xx


----------



## AnigN

hi, just wanted to share our success story with you all. I have a bicornuate uterus, docs arnt sure how severe as it was only discovered after i had 2 miscarriages, they said they were due to the pregnancy inplanting in the smaller side (right in my case) however my daughter was on the right and she was fine (well, after a long complicated pregnancy) I had ruptured membranes as 28 weeks, they werent sure if it was down to the lack of space or not (helpful!) Although I lost the waters that early I am a very stubborn person and she wasnt born until 36 weeks....so only 4 weeks early, not bad considering how early I lost the waters, they had all gone by 31 weeks. 
Anyway, to cut a long story short, I had to have an emergency c-section, as there was no water she hadnt turned and was transveres, also as she was transverse the cord was hanging down and there was a risk of brain damage if born naturally as the cord would have come out first. 
But after everything we went through she was born healthy and wonderful! She was small (but then we were warned she would be small and probably premature due to the lack of space) she was 5lb.....she is now 7 months old and the most wonderful thing in this world.....so although I know it can all be frightening, nature has a wonderful way of working itself out (that and a little help from the surgeons, to deliver them safely!!)
Her name is Beau.......and I cannot tell you the joy she has brought us!! x x


----------



## AnigN

hi, just wanted to share our success story with you all. I have a bicornuate uterus, docs arnt sure how severe as it was only discovered after i had 2 miscarriages, they said they were due to the pregnancy inplanting in the smaller side (right in my case) however my daughter was on the right and she was fine (well, after a long complicated pregnancy) I had ruptured membranes as 28 weeks, they werent sure if it was down to the lack of space or not (helpful!) Although I lost the waters that early I am a very stubborn person and she wasnt born until 36 weeks....so only 4 weeks early, not bad considering how early I lost the waters, they had all gone by 31 weeks. 
Anyway, to cut a long story short, I had to have an emergency c-section, as there was no water she hadnt turned and was transveres, also as she was transverse the cord was hanging down and there was a risk of brain damage if born naturally as the cord would have come out first. 
But after everything we went through she was born healthy and wonderful! She was small (but then we were warned she would be small and probably premature due to the lack of space) she was 5lb.....she is now 7 months old and the most wonderful thing in this world.....so although I know it can all be frightening, nature has a wonderful way of working itself out (that and a little help from the surgeons, to deliver them safely!!)
Her name is Beau.......and I cannot tell you the joy she has brought us!! x x


----------



## AnigN

sorry, double post!


----------



## Alisa F

Congratulations oliveoyl! Congratulations AnigN! Wishing you and you darling babies all the health and happiness in the world xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im so glad that I've found this thread aswell, I have a bicornuate uterus and none of teh medical staff can really provide that much info. on it so I researched myself and of course worried myself sick until I read the success stories on here.
I've had quite a scare this week at 8 weeks, I've had heavy bleeding with clots and basically was told twice at the hospital that I've miscarried. They got it so wrong though as another scan today shows the baby measuring spot on with a strong heartbeat. Its a mystery to the sonographers where the bleed has came from but today they noticed that the lining in my left horn/non pregnant side is very thick and they reckon its came from there. The baby is in the right horn and there is no evidence of bleeding there. It appears that my left side has tried to have some sort of period as my period would have been due. Right now Im like the biggest mystery to the medical staff that have scanned me. It dosent seem common at all this bicornuate uterus.
My midwife spoke to a consultant however that advised that there is no reason why you cant have a normal pregnancy. There is a concern however os premature delivery and c section being necessary. I am so relieved to read of the success stories on here x


----------



## LilMrsChrissy

Hello ladies! I'm brand new here, and I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping you can give me some info.

My husband and I have been ttc for about 9 months (I know it's not that long compared to many of you) and because I wasn't getting a period at all they knew something was up and started running tests...for the last 4 or 5 months I've gotten a fairly regular period (about 38 days apart), but still not ovulating. I've also had an HSG to make sure tubes aren't blocked (they're not), but Drs. did discover my Unicorneate Uterus. 

We are currently waiting to try because I've got an unrelated liver tumor (not cancerous) that needs to be surgically removed before we can go any further with baby making...but my FS wants to try Clomid as soon as I've recovered from tumor surgery. The Clomid worries me a bit b/c of the risk of multiples; there already isn't enough room in my uterus for ONE!

It's great to read some success stories, but I can't help but be nervous about the whole thing...and to top it all off, SO MANY women in my life are pregnant, or just had a baby; I am very happy for them, but it's a little disconcerting...


----------



## Alisa F

LilMrsChrissy said:


> Hello ladies! I'm brand new here, and I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping you can give me some info.
> 
> My husband and I have been ttc for about 9 months (I know it's not that long compared to many of you) and because I wasn't getting a period at all they knew something was up and started running tests...for the last 4 or 5 months I've gotten a fairly regular period (about 38 days apart), but still not ovulating. I've also had an HSG to make sure tubes aren't blocked (they're not), but Drs. did discover my Unicorneate Uterus.
> 
> We are currently waiting to try because I've got an unrelated liver tumor (not cancerous) that needs to be surgically removed before we can go any further with baby making...but my FS wants to try Clomid as soon as I've recovered from tumor surgery. The Clomid worries me a bit b/c of the risk of multiples; there already isn't enough room in my uterus for ONE!
> 
> It's great to read some success stories, but I can't help but be nervous about the whole thing...and to top it all off, SO MANY women in my life are pregnant, or just had a baby; I am very happy for them, but it's a little disconcerting...

you should join "UU Sisterhood" yahoo group. There are loads of women on there with unicornuate uterus sharing their knowledge and experiences.


----------



## Alisa F

you should join "UU Sisterhood" yahoo group. There are loads of women on there with unicornuate uterus sharing their knowledge and experiences.


----------

